# Active Remote Coding for MediConnect



## beachbabi (Aug 5, 2011)

Is there anyone who was hired by MediConnect recently for remote coding, went through the training, and coded your two charts for review?  

Have you gotten a response from MediConnect on the status of your two charts, or any feedback?


----------



## kilokilo (Aug 5, 2011)

I just emailed you....


----------



## csandri (Aug 5, 2011)

I just got a call from MediConnect about a coding position, does anyone know if this is a legit company or are they just getting you to extract the info and then back out of paying for it?


----------



## beachbabi (Aug 5, 2011)

i just sent you a message csandri.


----------



## cathyflower (Aug 5, 2011)

I could not find any information about this company. Would you send me a message if you have any information?


----------



## lec121661 (Aug 5, 2011)

*medi connect*

I sent each one of you a message in your mail box


----------



## carolynheath (Aug 10, 2011)

*CPC-A and MediConnect*

Does MediConnect hire CPC-As?


----------



## tngovea (Aug 10, 2011)

*Info on Mediconnect*

I too received a call from Mediconnect.  Can you share any beneficial information in regards to this company.  

Thanks


----------



## jenein01 (Aug 11, 2011)

I got a job offer from them today as well. Anyone have any info on them?


----------



## judithb (Aug 12, 2011)

*Mediconnect*

I am in the process of accepting a postion with Mediconnect.  Can anyone give me any information about them.


----------



## Deb2009 (Aug 12, 2011)

can you post the information for others to see?  Seems many people have the same question.

Thanks


----------



## kilokilo (Aug 12, 2011)

*My experience with MediConnect*

It is HCC coding. You capture all DX from Jan10 to present and then the system assigns the record a HCC code. I only did the two they give you in the beginning for practice and one record was 69 pages and the other was 79 pages. You don't code the lab or rad. They pay $3.50 a record. Once you look through all pages and code each page you move the record to get audited by QA. That is as far as I got. For me it was just too much work for a part time job. But to anyone who is thinking about working with them I say give it a shot. You might have a totally different experience then me. Good luck and let me know if you have any further questions.

They were also looking for 5+ years experience so I am pretty sure they would not hire a CPC-A...


----------



## thefosterfarm (Aug 25, 2011)

*mediconnect*

I too would like any additional information on Mediconnect. If someone could email me I would appreciate it! Thank you


----------



## annettebec (Aug 25, 2011)

*Mediconnect*

I would read the contracts very carefully.  I did and choose not to accept the position.


----------



## beachbabi (Aug 27, 2011)

after reading the contract, what made you decide not to go forward with the position?


----------



## Dorothy Steed (Aug 28, 2011)

I have done HCC coding for Mediconnet & did get paid.  However, it seemed that every time I sent them anything with attachments, they claimed not to received.  Had to send several times using different e-mail.  Have not had this problem with anyone else.  Advised them I could not justify these repeat resends.  Declined to accept additional work.


----------



## zanalee (Aug 28, 2011)

kilokilo said:


> It is HCC coding. You capture all DX from Jan10 to present and then the system assigns the record a HCC code. I only did the two they give you in the beginning for practice and one record was 69 pages and the other was 79 pages. You don't code the lab or rad. They pay $3.50 a record. Once you look through all pages and code each page you move the record to get audited by QA. That is as far as I got. For me it was just too much work for a part time job. But to anyone who is thinking about working with them I say give it a shot. You might have a totally different experience then me. Good luck and let me know if you have any further questions.
> 
> They were also looking for 5+ years experience so I am pretty sure they would not hire a CPC-A...



3.50 chart seems quite low, how much on average is that if you get charts that are 69 to 79 pages long?


----------



## gbpacker (Sep 26, 2011)

*Mediconnect*

I was also offered a position and was instructed to obtain an independant contract license.  I was wondering who h​as worked for them and if it was worth going through eveything.  I am in the process of going through the contacts and filling out the hire package.


----------



## thefosterfarm (Sep 27, 2011)

I chose not to fill out the contract. Was looking for some side work (currently already work 40 hours+/wk as office manager).  As I know the records we send to these types of companies for "review" are averaging 20 pages or more, I could not see getting paid $3.50 per chart. Chances are you might get lucky with some smaller jobs, but my guess is that it is a lot more work than I want to do for $3.50/chart. I can't tell you anything about working for them, as I never entered into the agreement (the paperwork seems a bit extreme also!)


----------



## TShurling (Oct 8, 2012)

I too would love to hear more about this company if anyone could give it. I have been contacted and am interested in if anyone here has worked for them and how it was for them?

Thank you!


----------



## cperk (Oct 9, 2012)

I'd like info on Mediconnect as well. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## cperk (Oct 9, 2012)

*mediconnect*

I'd like info on Mediconnect as well. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## jmcpolin (Oct 9, 2012)

That is here in Utah I have seen the building, I don't know much about it but they offer a coding course and when you click on it to register it takes you to the AAPC website.


----------



## amy_mousie (Oct 15, 2012)

*Mediconnect*

Please feel free to share with me any information you can regarding this company -
Thanks so much
Amy


----------



## 1095083 (Oct 16, 2012)

*Mediconnect*

I just recieved a position offer and am interested in any information people might have. Thanks.


----------



## HeatherJune (Oct 16, 2012)

Same here got an offer on a job from them.  Any info on them please would be great.


----------



## jarmstrong (Oct 20, 2012)

So what is the scoop with MediConnect?


----------



## Aknova454 (Oct 23, 2012)

Anyone have info?


----------



## slivingston (Oct 30, 2012)

I worked for MediConnect on one project and stopped after the one.  As stated before you only get paid $3.50 per chart and the charts were large.  You had to fill out spread sheets as you went a long, and email the information to them to get paid (sometimes more than once).  They also did audits and if they found anything wrong you would have to correct the mistakes and there was no pay for the time spent on corrections (which would be okay but agian having to look through 60, 70 even sometimes 100 pages is alot).  For me the time spent and the pay was not worth it.


----------



## jmcpolin (Oct 30, 2012)

If they want to hire and keep coders they are going to have to pay a lot more than 3.50.  I got a call from them but I figured it was not even worth my time to look into.


----------

